# Front of the bus, back of the bus



## 2PieRad

Hello,

I can't seem to figure out definitively which words I should be using for _front _and _back _here. Would it be: חזית, אחור?

_-I was sitting at the back of the bus when I heard a loud noise from the front (of the bus)._
הייתי יושב באחור האוטובוס כששמעתי רעש גדול מחזית האוטובוס\מהחזית

Would it work for movie theatres as well?
_-I want to sit at the front/back of the theatre._
אני רוצה לשבת באחור הקולנוע\בחזית הקולנוע

Thanks


----------



## amikama

You have several options:
קדמת האוטובוס / אחורי האוטובוס
החלק הקדמי/האחורי של האוטובוס
המושבים/הספסלים הקדמיים/האחוריים של האוטובוס



> _-I was sitting at the back of the bus when I heard a loud noise from the front (of the bus)._
> הייתי יושב *ישבתי *באחור*י* האוטובוס כששמעתי רעש גדול מחזית האוטובוס\מהחזית


הייתי יושב = I used to sit.
You can also say ישבתי בספסלים האחוריים של האוטובוס. I think it's better than ישבתי באחורי האוטובוס.

For movie theaters I'd use בשורות הקדמיות/האמצעיות/האחוריות של הקולנוע.


----------



## 2PieRad

So it's better to specify ספסל and שורה whenever possible. 

What about for:
שמעתי רעש גדול מקדם האוטובוס
when it's not clear if it's from the ספסל?
Would you prefer שמעתי רעש גדול מהחלק הקדמי של האוטובוס?

Thanks again.


----------



## bazq

שמעתי רעש גדול מקדמת/בקדמת האוטובוס

Colloquially, in daily spoken Modern Hebrew you might also hear:
ישבתי בקדימה של האוטובוס
ישבתי באחורה של האוטובוס
Note that this is highly colloquial, and considered sub-standard in written language.


----------



## 2PieRad

Hmmm more complicated than I imagined. Thanks for the help.


----------



## amikama

bazq said:


> ישבתי בקדימה של האוטובוס
> ישבתי באחורה של האוטובוס
> Note that this is highly colloquial, and considered sub-standard in written language.


Also in _spoken _language, I'd say...

Equally colloquial, or maybe even more colloquial:
ישבתי במקדימה של האוטובוס
ישבתי במאחורה של האוטובוס


----------



## hadronic

What about : ישבתי מקדימה באוטובוס?


----------



## amikama

hadronic said:


> What about : ישבתי מקדימה באוטובוס?


Yet another way to say it...


----------

